
ICE: Track changes with JavaScript - based2
https://github.com/NYTimes/ice
======
ukulele
The project is not being actively maintained

[https://github.com/NYTimes/ice/issues/126](https://github.com/NYTimes/ice/issues/126)

~~~
egfx
They're putting the project on ice!

